# Clausing Colchester 13.75 lathes



## Beckerkumm (Dec 11, 2021)

Since there is a lot od discussion about 14" lathes from Taiwan here, I wonder if anyone has knowledge of the new Clausing lathes.  I believe they are no longer Chinese but from Taiwan.  The heavier group looks fairly unique among the normal choices.  The bed is 12.5" wide which is almost toolroom definition of bed as wide as the swing and much widr than the 9-10" in that class.  There are three gear ranges vs the more common  two, the motor is vfd driven but 10 hp while the spindle is still D1-4 size which is again more toolroom size.  Weight is in the 2900 lb range for a 25" and 3300 for the 50".  The spec's are different from anything I can find anywhere else so I'm curious if anyone has info.  The 25" bed lathe is the only thing close in spec's to the old Rivett, Hendey tool and gage, Smart Brown 1024 or Holbrook c10 or C13 in speed range and torque ( even higher ).  Three gear ranges and 10 hp seems kind of weird in a lathe of that size but i know only enough to be dangerous.  Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

Checked them out and they look SCHWEEEET ! Call for price , I wonder what that might be .


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm bettin much higher than what we normally see.  Probably much less than a Weiler though.  Dave


----------



## pacifica (Dec 11, 2021)

Beckerkumm said:


> Since there is a lot od discussion about 14" lathes from Taiwan here, I wonder if anyone has knowledge of the new Clausing lathes.  I believe they are no longer Chinese but from Taiwan.  The heavier group looks fairly unique among the normal choices.  The bed is 12.5" wide which is almost toolroom definition of bed as wide as the swing and much widr than the 9-10" in that class.  There are three gear ranges vs the more common  two, the motor is vfd driven but 10 hp while the spindle is still D1-4 size which is again more toolroom size.  Weight is in the 2900 lb range for a 25" and 3300 for the 50".  The spec's are different from anything I can find anywhere else so I'm curious if anyone has info.  The 25" bed lathe is the only thing close in spec's to the old Rivett, Hendey tool and gage, Smart Brown 1024 or Holbrook c10 or C13 in speed range and torque ( even higher ).  Three gear ranges and 10 hp seems kind of weird in a lathe of that size but i know only enough to be dangerous.  Dave





Beckerkumm said:


> Since there is a lot od discussion about 14" lathes from Taiwan here, I wonder if anyone has knowledge of the new Clausing lathes.  I believe they are no longer Chinese but from Taiwan.  The heavier group looks fairly unique among the normal choices.  The bed is 12.5" wide which is almost toolroom definition of bed as wide as the swing and much widr than the 9-10" in that class.  There are three gear ranges vs the more common  two, the motor is vfd driven but 10 hp while the spindle is still D1-4 size which is again more toolroom size.  Weight is in the 2900 lb range for a 25" and 3300 for the 50".  The spec's are different from anything I can find anywhere else so I'm curious if anyone has info.  The 25" bed lathe is the only thing close in spec's to the old Rivett, Hendey tool and gage, Smart Brown 1024 or Holbrook c10 or C13 in speed range and torque ( even higher ).  Three gear ranges and 10 hp seems kind of weird in a lathe of that size but i know only enough to be dangerous.  Dave


The issue I see is you can get a PM 1440 TL for  $15,000 compared to $34K for the Clausing.PM has less HP, but 5 should be plenty and a 60% larger spindle bore. D1-6  spindle mount.Eisen, Sharp ,South Bend and others offer similar heavy duty  offerings to the PM. Lot of competition here. If money isn't an issue then Clausing/Colchester/Harrison has the name.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

And we just gave a 15" Colchester away at work ......................................................for absolutly nothing .


----------



## benmychree (Dec 11, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> And we just gave a 15" Colchester away at work ......................................................for absolutly nothing .


And you didn't haul it home?


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 11, 2021)

The PM, Eisen, and others are similar with each other but not really for the same market.  The PM is interesting because it also has the three speeds but also has the least range.  Running a 5 hp motor with two speeds and a top rpm of 2500 like the Eisen seems to me like a stretch.  I run a 5 hp with a 4-1 two speed clutch and an 8-1 backgear up to 3000 rpm and it allows for hp on the low end and high but needs all three ranges.  The Clausing has what appears to be a heavier build but smaller capacity and high speed, similar to the Monarch 10EE type machines.  Weight can be misleading, depending on where it is.  I know the 10EE is significantly heavier than the Smart Brown but the spindle and headstock of the S and B is heavier while the carriage and apron are more delicate.  

I still don't see any comparables in the 3000 rpm lathe market .  The Clausings I watched on youtube sounded quite loud and way more scary at high speed than a Rivett 1020, 10EE, or my S and B 1024,  or the Weiler Praktikant or Schaublin 150 that are more recent direct comparables.  Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 11, 2021)

benmychree said:


> And you didn't haul it home?


I've been off for 6 weeks and found out about it when I stopped in .


----------

